# [SOLVED] Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, first time posting. so the issue i have is i was looking and looking and looking for ways to make skyrim pick up my nvidia card. i tried everything i could find, nothing worked so as a last resort i tried the "disable intel or integrated video card" or what ever it is. in the device management. so i did that assuming it would default to the good graphics card and it didnt..... now i black screen on boot and again, ive tried everything i can find to fix it. such as trying to enter safe mode without vision many times, nothing. and i even opened it up and unplugged the ibos battery er what ever its called, for like 12 minutes, supposedly that was suppose to reset the options, still nothing :nonono:. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

First go into the bios and make sure the onboard video is enabled.

Next youll want to boot into VGA mode and from there you should be able to reactivate the onboard gpu from within windows.


----------



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

i can't get to the bios... black screen remember. thanks for the effort though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

Try clearing the CMOS.


----------



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

how does one do that? it cant involve a picture on the monitor.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU, push the case Power Button a few times, remove the case side, locate the CMOS battery (shiny silver object about the size of a quarter mounted on the Mobo) remove the battery for a few minutes, reinstall the batter.
Instructions to clear CMOS should be in your Owners Manual also.


----------



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

i did that and no dice....


----------



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

this isnt the same as a bios battery? because that was the only little battery i saw in there. unless there is a second one i didnt see. it was glued on near the fan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

CMOS - BIOS battery are one in the same.


----------



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

yeaa like i said. did that. was out a good 10-15 mins


----------



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*

fixed


----------



## edgewolf (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*



parcheezy said:


> fixed


like how?
I accidentally downgrade the bios driver. Now it just wont start. Even without the picture of login to bios.
I am trying to unload the battery of bios and restore it.
Do U have the same problem ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ edgewolf
Read the first post.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Alienware x51 graphics card disabled....*



parcheezy said:


> fixed


Would you care to elaborate so others, that may have the same problem, can benefit?


----------



## parcheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

just got a dvi - hdmi adapter. so that i could get a picture without a video card. then followed what i was told on here


----------

